# How to stop my little yorkie getting attacked



## Libbygriffiths (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a 3yr old rescue yorkie. I got her at 8 months old. She was under-weight and had soft pink pads. The first time she met a dog she curled into a ball and screamed. The vet has said she is hyper vigilant. I've worked hard to get her accustomed to other dogs and she is fine hanging around the dogs we know. She isn't interested in playing with dogs, and is very attached to me. When she meets dogs she lays flat on the floor and wags her tail. 
She was attacked the first time by 2 staffie x and a Boston terrier when she was 18 months. They set on her when she was having a sniff away from them. They tore her ear and punctured her neck. It took her a long time to not bark and get nervous when around new dogs and people. 
Two weeks ago she was attacked by a Cairn terrier. Her eye came out of her head and she had to undergo surgery.
She has literally just had her penultimate check up where the vet was pleased with her recovery, we were sat in our local park when a Staffordshire bull terrier hurtled across the park and grabbed her by her back and started to maul her. I hit the dog and pulled it off and got her into my arms, luckily she did sustain any damage, but I want to stop this. My mum has suggested that she is giving off some hormone which is indicating her 'victim status'. Is this possible? How do I stop her from getting attacked and how do I prevent her from becoming more nervous and aggressive. She is such a lovely girl and doesn't get involved with other dogs . I'm becoming terrified about taking her out which would upset her as she loves being outside and loves long walks. Any advice please!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, you can't control other people's dogs, but if my dog was getting attacked as much as your poor little girl, I'd be walking elsewhere! Do you drive? I'd look for quiet, country walks, for the time being, at least until she's fully recovered from her recent injuries. Picking her up is a good idea, but you do risk the possibility of a truly determined dog jumping up at you and trying to get at your dog/you. But for most dogs not really intent on doing serious damage, the picking up would be enough of a physical barrier. It might be an idea to consider working with a good trainer in a structured and controlled environment to help boost your dog's ( and your ) confidence in and around other dogs too.


----------



## Libbygriffiths (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks! I have been taking her to other parks where she is really happy. The sad thing is that the park she gets attacked in, is attached to our home Do you know of somewhere/ someone I can get in contact with to ask for training. I would be willing to try anything.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Libbygriffiths said:


> Thanks! I have been taking her to other parks where she is really happy. The sad thing is that the park she gets attacked in, is attached to our home Do you know of somewhere/ someone I can get in contact with to ask for training. I would be willing to try anything.


A good place to search is here - http://www.apdt.co.uk/dog-owners/local-dog-trainers/

Someone may be able to recommend a trainer too depending on where you're located.

I'd definitely avoid the park she keeps getting attacked in and for now concentrate on fun, positive, walks with her, even if that means doing road walks right now.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Some dogs do seem to give out some sort of vibe that makes other dogs react badly to them  And there are a lot of assholes about who don't bother keeping their aggressive dogs under control. Could well be a bit of both. Poor girl, it's horrible when they're attacked and the mental trauma often lasts so much longer than the physical, for us as well as them!

Whereabouts are you roughly? Perhaps someone could suggest a trainer/behaviourist to help. In the meantime I'd be looking to walk in quiet areas or at quiet times. Which can be easier said than done in some areas, I can't go 5 minutes round the block here without encountering other dogs which was a huge problem with my aggressive dog, I ended up walking him in the middle of the night to avoid all the loose dogs that would come rushing up in the street. I'd also look at measures you can take to prevent other dogs actually getting to her. With Rupert I taught him to go behind me on cue and stay there while I dealt with the approaching dog. Most of the time all it took was me stepping forward and telling them in a low, firm voice to go away (or words to that effect) to make them think twice about getting closer. Carrying a walking stick to use to block the approaching dog from yours, one of those umbrellas that pops open with a button (you'd need to get your dog used to this first) can be used as a shield between your dog and an approaching one. They're not going to deter a dog truly bent on doing harm but thankfully most aren't


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Poor little mite. I find that sometimes the really tiny Yorkies can kick the prey drive instinct in with some dogs I'm afraid. Especially from a distance. (Having said that, an owner near us had a near miss with a pair of Buzzards who thought their tiny Yorkie was something worth tracking).

Protection is the key so yes, as others have suggested; walk at quiet times, find nicer play areas, take a walking stick and don't let her stray far from you.

And yes, a trainer may be able to help give her a little more self confidence.

J


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Poor little mite. I find that sometimes the really tiny Yorkies can kick the prey drive instinct in with some dogs I'm afraid. Especially from a distance. (Having said that, *an owner near us had a near miss with a pair of Buzzards who thought their tiny Yorkie was something worth tracking*).
> 
> Protection is the key so yes, as others have suggested; walk at quiet times, find nicer play areas, take a walking stick and don't let her stray far from you.
> 
> ...


A Yorkie was taken by eagle owls in the Langden Valley, Lancashire a few years back.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

TBH I'd be avoiding the park, regardless how convenient it was. The poor dog must be terrified of being attacked every time she goes out.

The bottom line is that you cannot control other people and their dogs and given that your dog has been attacked on a number of occasions it seems likely that it could happen again. 

I'd be inclined to only walk her where you know she is safe with her other dog friends and play in the house and garden to keep her happy. Do more on leash pavement walks too, hopefully you will only encounter other leashed dogs which are far easier to avoid, if necessary.

Yes, she needs to be exercised and given the opportunity to run around with other dogs, but if the risk of being attacked is so high, then sacrificing some of that freedom and providing the opportunity for exercise and stimulation in a more confined way so that she is safe and happy may be worth it.

I can't let my lurcher off in the open - for his own safety - not ideal, but it's really not that big a deal as he still gets enough exercise/stimulation, etc. and he is happy and healthy - which is more important


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> TBH I'd be avoiding the park, regardless how convenient it was. The poor dog must be terrified of being attacked every time she goes out.
> 
> The bottom line is that you cannot control other people and their dogs and given that your dog has been attacked on a number of occasions it seems likely that it could happen again.
> 
> ...


And it could be worth taking the Yorkie to training classes where the other dogs will be on leads/under control, can socialise there and get some mental stimulation at the same time. Go on to do heelwork to music, agility, obedience or anything similar that takes your fancy. A friend of mine does obedience competitions with a tiny Pomeranian and he's doing rather well.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I have a tiny yorkie. She goes back on lead if there are any dogs near by. If an out of control dog comes racing over, then I just pick her up. Luckily it doesn't happen often. I'd also report the incidents to the dog warden.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jobeth said:


> I have a tiny yorkie. She goes back on lead if there are any dogs near by. If an out of control dog comes racing over, then I just pick her up. Luckily it doesn't happen often. I'd also report the incidents to the dog warden.


Agree - the bottom line is we can only really have control of what our own dogs do (but even they sometimes embarrass us!) 

I wish I could pick up Jack sometimes - weighing 28kgs - not likely! Even if I could, his long legs would still be dangling!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> Agree - the bottom line is we can only really have control of what our own dogs do (but even they sometimes embarrass us!)
> 
> I wish I could pick up Jack sometimes - weighing 28kgs - not likely! Even if I could, his long legs would still be dangling!


The problem is I have 2 dogs. My other dog is 8kg and whilst I can physically pick them both up it would be a struggle if something kicked off. I choose her as she is so tiny and also she will make it clear to a dog that she doesn't like being run at. She expects the other dog to back off as my other dog does if she tells him to. He is very good at avoidance and so moves out of the way of annoying dogs. The only times I've had to pick him up I just had him and the other time I was out with my parents.


----------



## Katenbo (Feb 2, 2016)

Libbygriffiths said:


> I have a 3yr old rescue yorkie. I got her at 8 months old. She was under-weight and had soft pink pads. The first time she met a dog she curled into a ball and screamed. The vet has said she is hyper vigilant. I've worked hard to get her accustomed to other dogs and she is fine hanging around the dogs we know. She isn't interested in playing with dogs, and is very attached to me. When she meets dogs she lays flat on the floor and wags her tail.
> She was attacked the first time by 2 staffie x and a Boston terrier when she was 18 months. They set on her when she was having a sniff away from them. They tore her ear and punctured her neck. It took her a long time to not bark and get nervous when around new dogs and people.
> Two weeks ago she was attacked by a Cairn terrier. Her eye came out of her head and she had to undergo surgery.
> She has literally just had her penultimate check up where the vet was pleased with her recovery, we were sat in our local park when a Staffordshire bull terrier hurtled across the park and grabbed her by her back and started to maul her. I hit the dog and pulled it off and got her into my arms, luckily she did sustain any damage, but I want to stop this. My mum has suggested that she is giving off some hormone which is indicating her 'victim status'. Is this possible? How do I stop her from getting attacked and how do I prevent her from becoming more nervous and aggressive. She is such a lovely girl and doesn't get involved with other dogs . I'm becoming terrified about taking her out which would upset her as she loves being outside and loves long walks. Any advice please!


My yorkie was attacked for the second time today!! That attacks happened in two different places and the same scenarios. She was submissive and on the ground wagging her tail as the dog came up to her and it just held her down with its paw and went for her. Fortunately I managed to kick the dog and pull it off her!! Sorry, didn't know what else to do.

I am beginning to wonder if it is as you say a hormone that attracts this or just the size of the yorkie.

It's taken the fun out of dog walking for me now


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Libbygriffiths said:


> Thanks! I have been taking her to other parks where she is really happy. The sad thing is that the park she gets attacked in, is attached to our home Do you know of somewhere/ someone I can get in contact with to ask for training. I would be willing to try anything.


Poor thing , what a bad time she has had. I think you'd be better off contacting a recommended behaviourist to help her over come her fears. its not something you can train a dog out off. I wouldn't take her to any type of classes un til, you have seen one . 
COAPE or APBC have a list of qualified behaviourists or maybe someone here could recommend one .

As has already been said , take her to other parks . If other dogs come rushing up , either pick her up or block them .


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My attitude is that if an owner allows an off lead dog to approach my 4kg yorkie that I will have put on lead upon seeing them, then they have no control over their dog. At that point she would be straight up in my arms and safe. You really can't risk it with tiny dogs.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Jobeth said:


> I have a tiny yorkie. She goes back on lead if there are any dogs near by. If an out of control dog comes racing over, then I just pick her up. Luckily it doesn't happen often. *I'd also report the incidents to the dog warden.*


I was thinking this - and as there seem to be quite a few out-of-control dogs in your park, perhaps even have a word with your local councillor and see if you can get a "leads only" rule in place (I hate to say this, but if your dog is getting attacked, others may be also, and there is also a danger to owners who come to the dogs' rescue etc. People may not take any notice, of course - but if there is an occasional visit by a dog warden giving out spot fines, then maybe they might.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Jobeth said:


> My attitude is that if an owner allows an off lead dog to approach my 4kg yorkie that I will have put on lead upon seeing them, then they have no control over their dog. At that point she would be straight up in my arms and safe. *You really can't risk it with tiny dogs.*


You are right - you can't. I learned that lesson the hard way when my tiny (5 lb) yorkie died when our westie accidentally cannoned into her, breaking her neck. Even the most gentle large dog can do a lot of damage to a tiny one without any intention of causing harm. A big clumsy dog can easily step on a little one. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that @lostbear 

It was and is my biggest dread that my chi will be badly hurt or killed.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

That situation is a total accident and heartbreaking.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Sorry to hear that @lostbear
> 
> It was and is my biggest dread that my chi will be badly hurt or killed.





Jobeth said:


> That situation is a total accident and heartbreaking.


It was heartbreaking, and I blamed myself for a long time. I had always been very careful with her outside in the presence of bigger dogs (i.e. almost any dog), but the two girls had played together gently indoors, and been part of each other's lives for nine years. It was a totally unexpected moment of over-excitement, coupled, I think, with one of those chance-in-a-million things - one dog hitting another at just the wrong angle and in just the wrong place. She died in my arms, and it was dreadful.

I have to admit that it has made me very reluctant ever to have such a vulnerable little dog again, We loved her (both of them) so much - broke our hearts. So I can totally feel for you both - especially JoBeth - when you say how worried you are about your little dogs.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh this is just awful  and LB, I'm so sorry to hear such a devastating story of your little one. I can't even comprehend how heartbreaking that must have been 

I can't believe things like this happen so often!! I know you shouldn't have too, but you're gonna have to find somewhere else to walk, or different times for her protection. Or walk your dogs separately so you can pick her up if something is going to kick off.
It does make me not want a tiny dog though.


----------

